# Who has the 3 Elven Rings of Power? (Gandalf?)



## Xanaphia

My friend said that she heard (on this forum before I became a member) that Gandalf had the third elven ring, but how can he? Maybe I'm missing something, but I just don't get it.

A.He is not an elf:"Three Rings for the Elven Kings"

B. If he had it wouldn't her be destroyed like Galadriel when the One Ring was destroyed?

C.Why wouldn't they reveal this anywhere in the book?

D.Wouldn't he be tempted to use it and possibly become like Soromon?

Anyway I could be wrong. I am just confused.


----------



## Mormegil

> _Originally posted by Xanaphia _
> *My friend said that she heard (on this forum before I became a member) that Gandalf had the third elven ring, but how can he? Maybe I'm missing something, but I just don't get it.
> 
> A.He is not an elf:"Three Rings for the Elven Kings"
> 
> B. If he had it wouldn't her be destroyed like Galadriel when the One Ring was destroyed?
> 
> C.Why wouldn't they reveal this anywhere in the book?
> 
> D.Wouldn't he be tempted to use it and possibly become like Soromon?
> 
> Anyway I could be wrong. I am just confused. *



OK,
Yes, in LoTR Gandalf does have one of the Elven rings. Even though he is not an Elf.
What happened was that When the three rings were made. One was given to Galadriel, one to Gil-Galad, and one to Cirdan the Shipwright. Elrond recieved Gil-Galad's ring sometime before the Last Alliance. Cirdan gave his ring to Gandalf when the Istari came to Middle Earth.
So, in LoTR, Galadriel, Elrond and Gandalf hold the Three Elven Rings.

I'm not sure if I understand your point B. If you mean that his Elven ring would be destroyed, in a way you're right. The ring would lose its power. But if you mean that Gandalf would be destroyed then no.

Point C. They do reveal it in the book. I think it's in RoTK when the last riding keepers of the Rings sail into the West.

Point D. Gandalf did use his ring. But because it was made by the Elves and Sauron had no input in their making, the Elven rings were not evil. Gandalf used it for good. It did not give him the power to become like Sauron.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Xanaphia

I understand your point, but I still don't see why it wouldn't turn him eavil and why he wouldn't be destroyed like Galadrial.


----------



## Greenwood

> _Originally posted by Xanaphia _
> *I understand your point, but I still don't see why it wouldn't turn him eavil and why he wouldn't be destroyed like Galadrial. *



Sauron never touched the three rings of the elves so they were not evil. Also Galadriel was not destroyed when the One Ring was destroyed. The three Elven rings lost there power, but none of them were destroyed.


----------



## Mormegil

Galadriel wasn't destroyed. 
When the One Ring was destroyed, the three Elven rings lost all their power. Galadriel, having passed the test of rufusing the One Ring, decided to go into the West. She left with Gandalf, Frodo, Bilbo, etc. when they sailed into the West.

As for the Elven rings being evil. They were not evil, and the bearers were not subject to Sauron's will whilst he did not have the One. The Elven Rings were not made by Sauron, so they were not inherently evil. It was safe to use them whilst Sauron didn't have the One.


----------



## ILLOTRTM

Well, ok then, was it just Lothlorien that was destroyed, because it was made useing the rings power?


----------



## Mormegil

Yep. Lothlorien lost its magical protection brought about hy the Elven ring.


----------



## Xanaphia

Thanks everybody that answers my questions!


----------



## Viceras Daydark

Hello,

Just thought I'd try to help you understand about the three Elven Rings. Sauron, when making the rings of power, assisted the elves with making 15 rings of power (With him being present). After which he went to Mt. Doom and forged The One Ring, that he would use to enslave all who wore the other rings. Feanor learning the process of making the rings, made the three Elven rings without Sauron's presence, so that not all of his evil tainted them, though because their creation was from Saurons's knowledge and methods, they were still subject to the ruling ring.

Essentially, Galadriel recieved one of the rings, and then two went to Gil-Galad. Gil-Galad then passed them to Elrond and Cirdan. Cirdan, giving his to Gandalf.

I have much on my mind, so some of the above may be jumbled, or I could have been slightly wrong on a point here or there. But pretty much that should explain it all. The three elven rings weren't tainted completely by Sauron.

I'm sure any points I missed, or stated incorrectly, will be corrected by someone more knowledgeable. But hopefully that will help ya out a bit for now.

-Viceras Daydark


----------



## Greenwood

Just to correct a couple of things. The elves made a number of magic rings, but only the number of Great Rings or Rings of Power you mention. Also the three great elven rings were made by Celebrimbor, not Feanor, and they were made before Sauron forged the One Ring. You are right that Sauron had no part in their creation and never touched them so they were not evil. When Sauron made and pout on the Ruling Ring, the wearers of the Three Elven rings were aware of him and removed their rings so that he could not control them.


----------



## Viceras Daydark

Hey Greenwood,

Thanks for the correction. My memory is not the best.


----------



## Persephone

*Some more trivial notes about the elven rings*

I know that this is not part of the question, but since we are on the subject, the three elven rings had names and special forces that they control.

Vilya - mightiest of the three, its colored blue, and the original bearer was Gil-Galad but he gave it to Elrond. It controls the air.

Nenya - On Galadriels' hand, its color is white as in like a diamond, it controls water.

Narya - On Cirdan's hand but was transfered to Gandalf when the Istari arrived in middle earth, because according to Cirdan Gandalf will need this more than he. It will help him in his endeavors, to kindle the fire in the hearts of his friends, and fear in the hearts of his enemies. It's color is red, it controls fire. So it's no wonder that Gandalf has fire-power even in the Hobbits. (remember the event where he and dwarves and Bilbo were caught on top of the trees with the wargs all over, he used his power of fire to light up pinecones and throw them down to the wargs.)


----------



## Tinuviel

It is true that Lothlorien was not destroyed but merely diminished. Was not Rivendell diminished also? Just curious.


----------



## Niniel

Yes, I suppose so. Elrond went over the sea too, so his Ring must have lost its power and Rivendell would have been lost too.


----------



## pohuist

Lorien and Rivendell did indeed lose their protection but they were not lost per se. Just diminished, like all Elvish, after the end of the TA. They did not need that much protection, though, anymore with Sauron completely eliminated and the King in Gondor.


----------

